# Sounds of Halloween



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I didn't have it as a kid, but I have it now. You can find it on Amazon sometimes on CD.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, "Halloween Horrors" you can find on Ebay fairly often, it is most common in its LP form, but I have seen CD's turn up from time to time. Talk about your beautiful cover artwork! That's what made records so special back then.

Michael Bell, the "Young Man" on side 1, has for some years been a very popular voice actor in cartoons.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I loved the part where the ghost was saying "my baby...has anyone seen my baby..." Gave me chills on those dark nights I listened to it all alone. That was great. The cover was one of my all time favorites as well. I think several sites have had it for download as well as seeing it on eBay.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree the cover art is fabulous. I think I might have downloaded these from a blog site. I'll have to check and give you a link if I have them.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can download it *HERE*


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Halloweiner thank you for sharing...that link works great.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the witch artwork, without the text overlay.

Forbidden Crypts of Haunted Music has the _Sounds of Halloween_ LP online, but the site seems to be perpetually over its bandwidth limit.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Where did you get that? And is there a high resolution?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Cadaverino said:


> Here is the witch artwork, without the text overlay.
> 
> Forbidden Crypts of Haunted Music has the _Sounds of Halloween_ LP online, but the site seems to be perpetually over its bandwidth limit.


Yes it is because I can't afford the $200.00 a month in extra bandwidth it is many months costing me to keep it open. That's why I'm moving everything to my *blog*. Not to answer the question for Cadiverino, but I know this site has that artowrk, but not sure of the resolution:

*Old Haunts*


That blog owner made the artwork from the back of a Halloween Horrors LP. So he may not have been able to improve on the resoultion.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

That is cool! I used to have that record. My sister and I would dare each other to listen to it in the dark. We still laugh about that even today.


----------

